# Cleaning solvents



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know that Hoppes is the big name but I am looking for opinions - I am learning as I go.

Just talked to a local gunsmith who uses only Simple Green cut at 50/50 with distilled water. He soaks all of the metal parts in it and just wipes down any polymer. He doesn't like Hoppes, at all...says it's toxic (I don't know about that). Anyway, he does the soak then uses the very lightest oil that he can purchase, for a wipe down and lube.

What do you guys use, both for cleaning and then for oiling? Any tricks, secrets, knowledge, etc. is appreciatively accepted.

Thanks gang.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Is the smiff a younger guy?I find that odd for someone that;s been around guns for decades.I;ve used Hoppes #9 for over 30 years without a problem unless I need to really go aftr lead or copper.For those occasions I have Shooters Choice and have had those for a long time.The toxic thing is funny,it's all toxic basically.Ask him to drink his cleaning solution,I wouldn't.There is an old formula called Ed's Red made up of mineral spirits,tranny fluid and something else that works great and a few bucks gives you years worth to use,a search will pop it right up.

I just clean with Hoppes and wipe down with CLP (Breakfree's) and my guns haven't failed or rusted,and I'm bad about cleaning.My HK has sat for 2 weeks and my stainless carry Commander hasn't been done in an easy 3 months.Blue I have to wipe down often,I don't have a real bad ph problem but my good paint gun's anodizing didn't last 2 months from handling it all the time.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually, I field-strip a gun, remove the grips, blast the running-gears with non-chlorinated aerosol brake parts cleaner, use a bore brush and patches soaked in Rem Oil for the barrel (and chambers, on a wheel gun), give everything a light lube with Rem Oil, wipe off the excess, and put it back together.


----------



## Stonge1812 (Aug 26, 2012)

Over the last 40 years or so of shooting, I have tried many of the cleaning and protection products on the market, varying success. What I have been really impressed with, and now only use on my shotguns, pistols and rifles is a product called Froglube. It was invented by a Navy Seal, and some of his ex colleagues are using it for 'work'... Non toxic, and incredibly slippery. I shoot a lot of 22lr, and the ensuing crud just wipes off. You can buy in direct on their website;btw, I have no involvement with the company, just a big fan of their products. Hope this helps.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

I use hoppes #9 in my handgun action/cylinder and barrels and Barnse CR10 in my rifle barrels. I lube with rem oil and wipe off excess.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I switched over to the FrogLube line several months ago after using Hoppes and some other for more than 20 years. I use the solvent as well as the lubricant (paste and liquid). It works incredibly well, betyer than the others with less mess and strong chemical smell. The results are great and I noticed a huge difference after the first use. Silky smooth.... And minty fresh... Lol


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My primary bore cleaner/solvent is Shooter's Choice. I find this to work very well. I also have Hoppe's as a backup for when I can't find Shooter's Choice.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Simple Green is awesome, it cleans it all, all without odors, petroleum based products, or toxic chemicals. Most of the residue simply falls off and a quick scrub with a tooth brush is all it takes. Soak the bore, then scrub with bronze brush. Rinse and let dry. I use compressed air to dry the slide and frame.

Follow up with lube of choice, I just started using Froglube, but any good gun lube is fine.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Simple Green in my ultrasonic cleaner. It works well.
For cleanings that don't involve detail stripping, CLP or Hoppe's #9 will work just fine. 
FWIW, I read somewhere that Hoppe's is nowhere near as toxic as it used to be, but I can't really confirm it. They allegedly changed the formula a number of years back because one of the original ingredients was particularly bad for you. Again, hearsay, but it wouldn't surprise me. 
If one is really worried about toxic gun cleaning products, perhaps a box of nitrile gloves would be a worthwhile investment. I've taken to using them simply because it's simply easier than the deep cleaning scrub needed for my hands otherwise.
IMHO, people over think the clean & lube process.
Cleaning/lube threads on gun forums begin to resemble oil threads on motorcycle/truck forums. 
If you meet or exceed the manufacturer's requirements then you should be fine. Beyond that, it boils down to personal opinion.
You get these home remedies where people say that "Cousin Jim-Bob's secret cleaning formula has never failed me." Great. Who's to say that less esoteric formulas wouldn't have worked just as well. I have a number of guns that I inherited, ranging in age from 30 to 50+ years old that have been cleaned with normal run-of-the-mill Hoppe's solvent and various types of gun oils. They are going strong. If cousin Jim-Bob's secret formula works for you, great. 
I'd go so far as to say that frequency of cleaning & the quality of the job matter much more than the particular solvent used.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

The purpose of cleaning prior to Froglube is to remove all traces of petroleum product lubricants and protectants. Green Stuff or 90% alcohol achieves that.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier - I use a Hoppe's brand of aerosal cleaner, like you mentioned, called "Crud Cleaner". It smells suspiciously of brake cleaner yet has a gun-cleaning label on it so it can be priced higher lol. I found when I used this, it cleaned, alright. I found it cleaned the gun right down dry - the parts you mentioned. I used to do the same thing. I can't describe it correctly, I guess, but I found it got things a "little too clean". Almost like it took a protective coating right off the parts. Anyone who has used brake cleaner knows what I mean. I felt if I accidentally got any on the outside metal, I'd have to re-blue it before long. What is the brand name of what you use? I'd be interested in trying it. I think mine might be a tad too much. Mind you, I think I'll keep it for cleaning the remnants of cheap milsurp ammo for my 7.62 out of my CZ because that thing gets filthy, but I'm not too happy using it on my handguns.

Cannon


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> Hurryin' Hoosier - I use a Hoppe's brand of aerosal cleaner, like you mentioned, called "Crud Cleaner". It smells suspiciously of brake cleaner yet has a gun-cleaning label on it so it can be priced higher lol. I found when I used this, it cleaned, alright. I found it cleaned the gun right down dry - the parts you mentioned. I used to do the same thing. I can't describe it correctly, I guess, but I found it got things a "little too clean". Almost like it took a protective coating right off the parts. Anyone who has used brake cleaner knows what I mean. I felt if I accidentally got any on the outside metal, I'd have to re-blue it before long. What is the brand name of what you use? I'd be interested in trying it. I think mine might be a tad too much. Mind you, I think I'll keep it for cleaning the remnants of cheap milsurp ammo for my 7.62 out of my CZ because that thing gets filthy, but I'm not too happy using it on my handguns.
> 
> Cannon


Cannon -

I usually just pick up a couple of cans of the "house brand" at Advance Auto Parts or O'Reilley's whenever I'm there.

- Hoosier


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband has been using Frog Lube, lately. (He does the gun cleaning in our house.) He seems to really like how well it works, and I appreciate the way it smells! I'd say it's well worth a peek.

FrogLube - Index


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

mikemc53 said:


> I know that Hoppes is the big name but I am looking for opinions - I am learning as I go.
> 
> Just talked to a local gunsmith who uses only Simple Green cut at 50/50 with distilled water. He soaks all of the metal parts in it and just wipes down any polymer. He doesn't like Hoppes, at all...says it's toxic (I don't know about that). Anyway, he does the soak then uses the very lightest oil that he can purchase, for a wipe down and lube.
> 
> ...


I have used Hoppes for a long time and have not had an issue with it. In fact, I rather like the smell. Probably not a bad idea to wear some gloves but I never do. I would like to use Ballistoll more than I do because it really seems to condition metal over a long period of use but I can't stand the odor. I still use it, particularly on the actions of my 22 rifles, but I use it in the garage and I do use gloves with it.


----------



## MOODUKKWAN2 (Jan 1, 2013)

STONGE1812::I am new to guns and just bought GSG .22lr for target shooting and a FNS 9 for self defense...after reading your post and investigating Froglube I intend to use it but what else do I need for my pistol cleaning...I viewed a Froglube on youtube where the gun was first heated and then Froglube applied...I like that idea and since both my guns are brand new would like to apply this before using and for the rest of the guns life...but I don't know anything about bore brushes and some type of ropes I have seen on the internet...I would appreciate a list of needed supplies to go along with the Froglube rather than some of the do all kits on the internet....thanks ...all help is appreciated by a newbie to guns..Frank


----------



## 2ndAmendNut (Oct 13, 2011)

The only way I'd be able to pull off cleaning guns in the house is by using Frog Lube. Until I got married, I was a Hoppes guy and it never bothered me. But we don't have a couch that's comfortable to sleep on so...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For 'very dirty' to 'clean' firearms I use: TETRA GUN Action Blaster spray; Hoppes; J-B Bore Cleaning Compound; and Rem Oil. I also like CLENZOIL because it can be used as a lube on metal and wood. I've recently discovered Mobil 1 0W-20 for a lube with AR15 actions. In reality, any product advertised to clean and lube firearms will work. Especially for normal conditions. Extreme heat, dirt, snow, freezing conditions may cause you to rethink your product selections.


----------

